# Some questions on aba+ITB's (since all archived posts are lost)



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

I was trying to search for ITB aba diy's or how to's or maybe just trying to answer some questions. Since the vortex upgrade, most of the archived post are missing, and search is crap. My questions are as followed. 

What set of ITB's do you use on a cross flow head? GSXR? Or buy from a company? 
Do you need to use a standalone ECU? 
Do you use stock injectors, fuel rain etc? 
What cam would you use for ITB's? 
What do you do with MAF, Tps. etc? 


I am a total noob at ITB'S so Any answers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I'm only going to answer your question because you live in the town Yazoo Mills is in. 

You can do GSXR's but it's a bit tougher then with a 16v due to the larger difference in spacing. There are DCOE manifolds that can be adapted to work with universal DCOE ITB's. 
You need some sort of engine management that can deal with them. There have been attempts with stock style, but I don't know of any successful installs. 
Stock injectors/rail are fine unless you make enough power to need bigger injectors. 
Cam choice is more based on the rest of the engine. 
MAF can get ditched, TPS is super important. Most installs use tps vs rpm for all mapping.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you for the info sir! :thumb:


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

So after reading and hanging out around here for the last few days. I have found out a generic list of supplies I need.

Please correct me if I am missing/needing something I don't

GSXR 1300 ITB with everything still attached.
MSV1 unassembled kit. Have a friend that went to school for electrionics and he said we can assemble unit for me. 
MS wiring harness with tuning cable.
Some sort of adapter for itbs on my car. (Working on that still)
Spare aba head for mock up and maybe rebuild for cam and vavle train. 

Bottom end may get freshend up, rings, main caps, bearings.. No high compression, just a 270 cam and a full exhaust. Not really sure yet. :beer:

That is all I got for now..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Spare head would be optional. You could prolly get away with GSXR750 ITB's. Go for a v3 board, is better than the v2.2 board.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

My question with the GSXR ITBs, is there any special year group I need to purchase due to electronic upgrades and such? The other the better? I'm watching a set on ebay for 35 bucks that are from a 2008 GSXR 750. I will look into the v3 board. I am not really on a tight on how much I spend as long as my bills are paid at the end of the month.:rofl: haha. Trying to get everything together and have it running as good as possible for H2OI. 

Thanks for the help/tips to you all:thumb:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

For the ITB's it's mainly the bore size that matters, and I don't know for sure, but I would think for an 8V motor that is not an all out build, the 750's should be big enough. Too big, and you'll have a very touchy on/off throttle control. And the only thing that you really need on them is the tps, most people delete the bike injectors and keep the car injectors/fuel rail for a better fit. Although that could depend upon the intake mani used. And don't rush it, this will be a lot of time/work if this is your first MS conversion.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes it is my first MS conversion. Thanks. Yes the one I am looking at does have tps installed. I was also going to use stock rail/injectors. As for fuel pump and pressure regulator would that be using stock units as well?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

As long as your car is stock EFI then, yes, you can use the stock rail/regulator (normally). 

The GSXR 600/750 ones are a little smaller then the 1300 ones and will be a better size fit for a milder setup. There are years where the throttles come in pairs, and others that they're four individual units, the latter is a bit easier to modify to fit a variety of installs.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Setup will be using either MSV2 or V3.. So would stock rail/regulator would work? I have high bid on 08 750 setup. This is all a learning curve to me.. I'm trying to learn as much as I can while I gather the parts needed to complete the swap. Setup will be in a Mk3 jetta if any of this helps. Also do you recommend buying the MS simulator?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Board version has no difference with the fuel rail/regulator. If you are putting the board together, a stim is good to have to test during assembly.


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you guys for all your help. :thumb:

Yes Yazoo Mills is like 3 miles from my house. :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MS1 or MS2 will be your big choice. For main board version I'd stick with V3. I'll second the stim if you plan to assemble yourself!


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for your input. :thumb:

Any advantages from MS2 over MS1?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Tighter fuel control, wheel decoder has more resolution, more options, etc. Depends on how confused you want to start out being


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

um.. 

I'm so far understanding most of what I am reading and seeing. I think tho, doing, now thats where I'm gonna get lost :rofl:


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Sorry to bump this from the dead, but a lot of the GSXR 750 throttle body setups I see have 2 TPS's. Do you guys just leave the second one in place but not use it? What is the second one for? Do some of the new setups come with dual butterfly valves in each throttle body?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)




----------

